# z3 or cam.5



## mmusso (Jan 11, 2008)

can someone give me a comparison between hoyt's new z3 and the cam.5 systems? i'm not sure if this is the right placefor this question, but I'd appreciate some feedback. I'm in the market for a new bow, and having a good idea of what each system's pros and cons are would help me narrow down my options. all i've been told is that the z3 is faster while the cam.5 can be adjusted for draw lengths.
thanks
matt


----------

